# Bad News PERSONAL OT NT



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day all,

Just seen the specialist again yesterday but could not post here then, and have been informed that I now have 4 brain tumors to go with my bone cancer and chronic obstructive airways disease. No prognosis yet on the tumors but we are looking at a fifth round of Radiotherapy, not that I have seen any benefit from the previous rounds except that I no longer need to shave my chin!

Thanks

Tim


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim

Head up there fella, sorry to hear they keep giving you negative news, just keep working on you rolling stock and enjoying yourself. You're included in our prayers.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

We will all be pulling for you... Keep smiling! It will make you feel better and besides, it makes people wonder what you are up to!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't give up, my wife diagnosed with terminal cancer last sept. in her lungs, colon,and worst of all liver!! She just finished her 11th round of chemo, and doctor is amazed at how well she is doing, looks like from catscan, gone or undetectable in her lung, and colon, (had alot removed) and there is still some detectable in the liver. So sept. will tell the tale when she has another catscan. Miracles or whatever is taking place seems to be on the good side but with any Cancer "who knows" what will happen around the bend. Just keep on keepin on, don't give up and hang in there. Keep runnin trains keeps your mind off of the "BAD" and will help you cope. It has helped me greatly. "in my thoughts" The Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep fighting Tim, your attitude is the best medicine! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 

Best wishes and prayers to you. Attitude is half the battle and you seem to have very good attitude. Keep fighting and building beautiful models.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yikes. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hang in there guy... Enjoy every day and run some trains... Best med. in the world... All thinking of you and keep on posting . *


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day all,

Thank you all for the support it is greatly appreciated.

I have no plans of giving in to this yet, after all I have just got my railway down in the garden and besides I still have my 5 year plan for retirement to implement yet.

Thanks again,
Tim.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim 
thanks for sharing something so perronal. Many times folks come and go here and we know nothing of them. 
Hang in there and keep to your plan.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Tim, hope it all works out, you seem to have a good attitude, and that should help you a LOT. 
hang in there. Jerry


----------

